# Exchange on hold "purged" from system?



## wgatips (Jul 13, 2007)

Madge,
I would like to get clarification on what a RCI Guide told me today regarding an exchange I put on hold. Note, the times I state below are EDT.
At around 12:45am this morning I ran a search online and put a 2BR unit at Governor's Green on hold, for 07/27/07 check-in. A message stated that I have until 11:00pm tomorrow  to confirm or the hold will be canceled. When I went online this morning, I had nothing on hold. Upon speaking with a Guide I was told that any holds placed within the 21 day check-in window are automatically purged from the system at Midnight(or when the system performs maintenance).
Is this correct?
And if so, why would the system tell me I had until 11:00pm to confirm?
Shouldn't there be some message about being inside the "21 day window"?
I do not believe I missed something on the screen and the guide did not refute what I told her. She simply said sorry, but that's the way the system works. Of course there were no exchanges on this mornings search! I will definitely print and/or screen capture everything I do from now on, although she did say it really wouldn't matter as her screen showed no holds. I guess the computer never lies!
Thanks,
Bill

PS  Now thinking about, I'm surprised she didn't offer to set up an ongoing search for me. She did however ask if I wanted to deposit my 2008 week!


----------

